# Paper bag drying method question ,



## pocw94 (Sep 29, 2010)

so when you do this do you just cut the buds from the tree and trim them and put them in the bags with no stem all individual nuggies. and what should the humidity be in the place where im drying


----------



## xxxcmackk (Sep 29, 2010)

when i used the paper bag,, i hung them for 5 days,then trimmed real nice and ya individual nuggets into the bag,, and bought one of those big bastard bags,,filled it up to 3-4 inches off the bottom,,didnt pay attention to the humidity,,i just did it in the house where wasnt to cold nor to hot...repeated the"paper bag" process for 2weeks and all came out real nice and had never any mold problems..


----------



## Hogg (Sep 30, 2010)

I dry the buds for 4-5 days but when stem still bends, then I place them into large heavy paper sacks, open once per day for 5-7 days then into jars which I open no more than once per day. After another 7-10 days it is basically cured enough for some good smoke...


----------



## LoS3r (Oct 3, 2010)

I usally leave about a 6 -10" stem attached with buds so that they can have some structure to air out and not get moldy or sit directley on top of each other. But it is totally up to you it will not hurt anything. just prefence! maybe try both and give a smoke report. Its all about research and development.


----------



## Puffbig (Oct 29, 2010)

I have put them straight from chopping into bags (well pruned nuggets on stems) and jarred it in less then a week. 

Iif you are going to use bags, they will dry out small amounts of weed very quicky, so keep a close eye on them!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 29, 2010)

Puffbig said:


> I have put them straight from chopping into bags (well pruned nuggets on stems) and jarred it in less then a week.
> 
> Iif you are going to use bags, they will dry out small amounts of weed very quicky, so keep a close eye on them!


True. I had some haze that was fluffy so I put it in bags because I thought it would slow down the dry, but it dried too fast and smoked harsh.


----------



## Hogg (Oct 30, 2010)

Barrelhse said:


> True. I had some haze that was fluffy so I put it in bags because I thought it would slow down the dry, but it dried too fast and smoked harsh.


Yes that can happen. If you have airy buds or less than an oz I wouldnt use this method unless you want to quick dry it. the paper the bags are made of actually absorbs the moisture inside the bag and dries it through the outside very quickly. 
While I use it for all grows as I beleive it speeds the cure and when done correctly doesnt affect taste at all. 
If dried in the open air with fan on low moving air over the buds but not directly blowing on the bud for 3 days, then in the bags for 2-3 days opening 2-3 times a day and then in jar for maybe 4-5 days and you have fully cured bud in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## brknbnes (Oct 30, 2010)

The bag acts like a dehydrator removing moisture and keeping things in the dark. I put into the bag or box, after a few days and trimming the big leaves and brown tips if any, then when it feels crispy on the outside leaf I put it into a light sealed glass container to cure out. The moisture left over from the stems will permeate everything. Open the jar and rotate the bud until the desired end result, maybe a week or two.

Now I got a dehydrator, a nice one with a thermostat and fan that removes the moisture overnight at 90-95 degrees like a convection oven, then into the paper bags or boxes for a day or two, then into the jars after about three days to cure for the next week. All done in a week to ten days!


----------



## Anjinsan (Jan 21, 2011)

I cut branches and manicure them. Leaving a lot of stem I then arrange them on a wicker basket lid so they do not touch each other. 
The lid and of course the buds are left to dry in a upstairs closet so as to maintain dark. That lasts about three days. I then de-stem them
with scissors and put them in a brown paper bag. I do about 2 ounces (when finished) at a time in a bag. I leave the top open though and stick it
into the same closet. 2 or 3 more days of that with me shaking the bag once a morning...and they are ready for jars. So roughly 5 or 6 days to dry. 
Curing takes a bit longer.


----------



## withoutAchance (Jan 22, 2011)

i can say this if you put gooy nugs in the bag and let it sit over nite they will be on huge nug in the morning very stuck together have to dry out some first for sure.


----------



## TichySmokeSmoke (Jan 22, 2011)

withoutAchance said:


> i can say this if you put gooy nugs in the bag and let it sit over nite they will be on huge nug in the morning very stuck together have to dry out some first for sure.


 one way of fixing that is lightly shake every hour or just when every time you think about it. all you need is a fan on the bags and its drys with perfection. Never really thought if you hung it upside down you get more thc.


----------



## Xare (Jan 23, 2011)

Cation - its horrible advice to cut your buds fresh off the plant and put it in a paper bag. You will get mold and ruin the whole harvest. The correct way is to hang dry the plants for a few day and then paper bag them. If your plants are wispy and not dense, well sorry but you are a bad grower trying to flower seeds from 12/12 I would guess. My buds are hydro from clones and dense sativa nugs.


----------



## mafia (Jan 23, 2011)

Xare said:


> Cation - *its horrible advice to cut your buds fresh off the plant and put it in a paper bag. You will get mold and ruin the whole harvest.* The correct way is to hang dry the plants for a few day and then paper bag them. If your plants are wispy and not dense, well sorry but you are a bad grower trying to flower seeds from 12/12 I would guess. My buds are hydro from clones and dense sativa nugs.


ive done it with no problems. you cant say you WILL get mold and ruin everything.


----------



## jkmovies (Jan 23, 2011)

Paper bags don't work for me. It dries them out way too fast.


----------



## kush groove (Jan 23, 2011)

Im curing as we speak... over 3 ounces of dry after 3 days of drying with a fan blowing over the bud......i skipped the paper bag and went straight for the jars.... the first day had to empty the jars onto the bag for a couple hours because they were really moist and then back in to the jars they went....ive only been opening the jars for an hour twice a day since then.....check my grow in the signature


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jan 24, 2011)

TichySmokeSmoke said:


> one way of fixing that is lightly shake every hour or just when every time you think about it. all you need is a fan on the bags and its drys with perfection. Never really thought if you hung it upside down you get more thc.


Hanging isn't to get more THC, it is an even way to air out, and makes manicure easier.


----------



## reh420 (Jan 24, 2011)

Brown paper = Sulfur. Yum.


----------



## AngryAdviceShamer (Aug 4, 2020)

Xare said:


> Cation - its horrible advice to cut your buds fresh off the plant and put it in a paper bag. You will get mold and ruin the whole harvest. The correct way is to hang dry the plants for a few day and then paper bag them. If your plants are wispy and not dense, well sorry but you are a bad grower trying to flower seeds from 12/12 I would guess. My buds are hydro from clones and dense sativa nugs.


Big dick sativa buds


----------

